# NRA sites



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

any idea why they would go offline with facebook and twitter with all the anti gun thoughts going on ?? I am a Lifetime member as well .
Dwayne


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

"X"ing cowards.........Be a responsible gun owner like me and take this oportunity to protect our rights to keep hunting guns by speaking out against military weapons like the AR-15 being in private hands


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I think it's is a good thing to go offline for a while. Let the families grieve and don't have any knee jerk reactions. Look at what Dicks is doing. This just sends a bad message in my opinion.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

I fully disagree with you on that one Hardtop.Let them take those away and your hunting guns and handguns will be gone shortly after .
Dwayne


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hardtop said:


> "X"ing cowards.........Be a responsible gun owner like me and take this oportunity to protect our rights to keep hunting guns by speaking out against military weapons like the AR-15 being in private hands


AR 15 is a hunting gun too.


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish we could all acknowledge the fact that the second amendment has nothing to do with hunting.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Sites were taken down for now due to malicious attacks. Saw this on twitter this morning.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

If you want to keep these people killer guns readily available to buy, or steal if a lunitic wants one bad enough, are you suggesting that 20 dead 6 yr olds is an acceptable outcome........?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Berliner said:


> I wish we could all acknowledge the fact that the second amendment has nothing to do with hunting.


Agreed. The language in the 2nd A was pretty clear and the sentiment behind it was fresh in the minds of our founding fathers. Freedom from Tyranny.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hardtop said:


> If you want to keep these people killer guns readily available to buy, or steal if a lunitic wants one bad enough, are you suggesting that 20 dead 6 yr olds is an acceptable outcome........?


About 3% of the gun deaths are with AR type rifles from what I found. Maybe you should be giving all the guns you own. They seem to be the bigger problem.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Hardtop said:


> If you want to keep these people killer guns readily available to buy, or steal if a lunitic wants one bad enough, are you suggesting that 20 dead 6 yr olds is an acceptable outcome........?


Do you think a lunatic with a couple ball peen hammers couldn't kill a bunch of school kids coraled in a room with only one exit? should we outlaw hammers? Maybe register them? 

I'm pretty sure i could load an AR 15 and lay it in a room by itself, and unless a PERSON touched it, no one would be hurt. It is not the tool they choose, but the choice they make.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

not saying that at all . The killer had 2 pistols, an AR15, and a Siaga Shotgun with a 20 rd drum magazine . The out come would have been the same with any of those weapons. Even with your "hunting Gun" if one is a 12ga. pump shotgun , how much damage can that do in a situation like that ???
Dwayne


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

Huntinbull said:


> Do you think a lunatic with a couple ball peen hammers couldn't kill a bunch of school kids coraled in a room with only one exit? should we outlaw hammers? Maybe register them?


Same day as Conn. shooting a guy in China stabbed 22 kids in a school. None of them died. Sometimes the "tool" does matter.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a thought, "Those who abjure violence can only do so because others are committing violence on their behalf" - George Orwell 1945


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I am with hardtop on this one. I was on the other side of the fence but this did it for me. Hero teachers steeped up and did there best to stop this evil person but with so many rounds in his gun/ guns he never had to stop to reload. Mabey one of them could have tackled him if he had to. Need some common sense gun laws on hi cap guns pistols,rifles and shotguns.Will this solve all shootings in this country no.Will this save lives in the event of a mass shooting yep. Most of the school shootings have been young white males who have stolen a gun/ guns from a family member need to start holding the people who don't have the guns locked up accountable also. Can we stop all shootings no can we do some middle of the road not left wing not right wing laws to help curb mass shootings in the country yep.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Angler ss said:


> I am with hardtop on this one. I was on the other side of the fence but this did it for me. Hero teachers steeped up and did there best to stop this evil person but with so many rounds in his gun/ guns he never had to stop to reload. Mabey one of them could have tackled him if he had to.




Principal did try and tackle him and died for it. If principal had been armed, possibly no lives would have been taken.

What we need is more laws and regulations on the books, like a law against killing innocent people, trespassing, assault, etc.... If they make it against the law to kill, then people won't do it anymore......


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, talking about taking away constitutional rights is getting tiresome. If this kid had put a pipebomb under a schoolbus full of 60+ children we wouldn't be talking about guns, would we? This unconcionable act was carried out by someone that broke the law in the first place. Taking away peoples constitutional rights won't stop people from breaking the law. I don't understand why people want to restrict law abiding citizens for the actions of 1 person. It's a kneejerk reaction to a different problem and guns always make great scapegoats.

I don't care what your opinion is on this subject, but don't use guns as a scapegoat when the real issue is a mental health issue.

A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The NRA will speak up on Friday.


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a question for all the anti gun people who have posted their opinion.
What specific gun law would have prevented this from happening? Note the word SPECIFIC.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Really dont understand the reasoning behind some. This anti assult rifle ban isnt new. We had it before and it didnt work then thats why they let it expire. We had two large school killings with assult weapons.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

"Which gun law would have prevented this......?" The one that prohibits the sale ( and ownership) of Macho Military type guns, large capacity magazines, that these creeps need to complete their crash and burn power trip. I agree that these guys could use a bomb, hammer or my single shot 20 ga. But...... they don't....... those items aren't cool enough ,many are right here, that the problem is in part the mentality of these creeps.But easy access to these people killers might just stop the madness.

Do any of you really need these types of guns in your homes........I mean really, are they your choice to defend your family in the middle of the night....? Do you keep them loaded beside the bed, if you do I pitty your kids and wife, if you keep them locked up like you should, they won't do you much good in a home invasion. -IF- I ever had a need to load a gun in the night, it would be one of my shotguns. And, do you really think we need to keep this kind of firepower in the closet to control our Govenment.....? Do you know the neat stuff they have......an AR-15 wouldn't cut it. The guys I know who have these guns have them just because they are "neat" and they like to blast things with them.
This recent child murder is a prime example that nobody can control who gets ahold of these guns, this kid stole the gun and shot the legal owner in the face, and that can happen to you. So with that in mind, your continued endorsement of these things is an admission that these kinds of mass killings is an acceptable outcome of private ownership. I understand that there will always be evil people and they will shoot each other with guns like mine, but I really feel that the "mass" killings will be detered if the creeps don't have access to their weapons of choice.
And.......if gun owners really thought this thru, they would realize that the best way to protect our rights to keep and bear sensible arms like we grew up with, is to stand up right now and police our ranks, and pressure the NRA to take the lead in solving this instead of hidding like cowards. The nation is watching us and the mighty NRA, it's time to be men and admit that things have gotten way out of hand in the "Domestic Arms Race" and ask for another chance before we loose -ALL-gun rights when the next guy trys to top this one. I am not an "anit-gunner" I am a proud veteran, father, Grandfather, gun owner, outdoorsman who wants to pass this heritage off to another generation and I see it in jepordy because a minority want to keep these sick weapons


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

keep in mind that Connecticut has an assault weapon ban in place modeled after the federal law that lapsed some years back. It's my understanding that the mom's weapon was ordered from the factory to be in compliant with state laws. FYI


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

boatnut said:


> keep in mind that Connecticut has an assault weapon ban in place modeled after the federal law that lapsed some years back. It's my understanding that the mom's weapon was ordered from the factory to be in compliant with state laws. FYI


I guess he missed that part. hardtop for you to imply that people that want to keep the AR guns think that what happened last week is an acceptable outcome is just plain insulting. Show some respect would you.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

No respect for those who risk my future gun ownership rights so that they can keep excessive firepower thinking they may need to overpower the Government


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I am not Santa Clause but still have a say her. All you guys mention he could used to kill. There is a thing in every school he could used. Those are fire axes that are here and there. Think how the pointed spiked end could been used. To a thing back when JFK got shot with that Italian Carcano. It started a band any military imports and sale the guns that military used that was back when the Carcano was selling for 10 bucks per and all you care buy was there in most gun stores. Now to a sad thing. get out your crying towel. The military had thousands of a M1 Carbines and was going to sell to gun collecters. But now had then distroyed by The air base in vienna. for days they took off wood stock and took the barreled actions to Republic steel in warren to be melted down. You do not see any around as only ones was stolen ones. To another thing the military had thousand M1 Garands and to sell them to tax payers rather gave them to forieners buy the boat load. As both M1s carbine and M1 Garands where auto and semi auto. My friend was a big wheel at this base and game me the info. Well that is my say will close


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hardtop said:


> No respect for those who risk my future gun ownership rights so that they can keep excessive firepower thinking they may need to overpower the Government


Well i was raised around loaded guns my whole live and so was most our family including mine. We taught, raised to handle guns with the same respect we use in our daily routines.Never have had an accident or a shooting yet. I also know several people who think like you Hard Top. And they prefer to hide them and create a mystique about them. Causing children to want but have no understanding of how to handle guns. Also know 5 people who's children have shot and in 2 case killed because of it.
We had a an assault rifle ban in affect for many years in affect. And people still got them and used them. In fact we had 2 mass school killings. Not sure why any one would want a gun because its cool or can blast something. Sounds childish to me. People who do own these guns normally keep them locked up. And use for sporting events. They are expensive and most people treat them that way.
I'm afraid its not people like us will get your guns removed. Im afraid people like you will get mine removed. Your lack of respect for the people, the gun and the law makes me wonder just how fit you are to own or handle a gun!
Sure wish there was a way to show people like you its not the guns, its the people. And the way they raise these kids today. Being involved in the teaching of kids and adults you cant imagine how many times we shake our heads because of ignorance and teaching when these shooting arise. Funny never knew of one person involved who was trained involved in these things. Or have i ever seen a shooting done on a range or any where people carry guns. Just people who think certain guns should be removed or controlled. Its also sad a veteran would be willing to give up his rights so easily. Good day and God bless.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Whats the difference if they limit magazine capacity to 10 rounds each ? If you have 10 of them you have 100 rounds . it only takes a second or two to swap out a empty magazine there for you can still fire 100 rounds a minute .People are jumping the gun here because of the recent shooting. There are already so many AR`s and AK `s out there that banning them now will do no good . if people want one they will find one that is already out there . No one can expect the gov. to say you have to hand all them in due to the amount of money invested in the weapons we have . 
Dwayne


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Only three ways to deal with an "Arms Race" like this.......one is to throw in the towel and try to attain more firepower than the next guy.....arm all the teachers, put steel doors on the schools and place a guard with a M-4 outside each door & window, another is to do nothing ( most of what I hear here) and just accept continued mass killings, and the third is to man up and admit that there is a problem with more and more bigger guns, in the hands of too many people, which eventually end up in the wrong hands and kill innocent people


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

Identify the problem, ban violent video games and put God back in school, when the second amendment was written this country was God based, check it out for your self. Google the monument to our forefathers it was built before fore any of our popular monuments and it tells the story but it has been removed because its not politically correct.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

needs to be done however more gun control wont do it . I am a firm beliver of having an Armed Guard at all schools and also with the proper training having teachers carry that can .May sound crazy but this is the world we live in today and something that needs to be done . 
Dwayne


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

How about putting "one nation under God" back in our schools and if that makes you uncomfortable send your children to private school!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Hardtop, your willingness to trample other peoples rights is honestly really disappointing. many of the people whos' rights you're trying to trample fight every day for your right to own your firearms. talk about biting the hand that feeds you...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Time to let this one cool down.


----------

